# Help me find out if I am an INTJ or INTP.



## m3t4pr3t3r (Feb 23, 2019)

UltimaRatio said:


> Yes it's fascinating. But in fact an INTJ is less likely to do so. Because factual and focused on the realities of the immediate world and the futur possibilities. They are more architects than theorists. It's a trend. Discussing with an INTP can seriously drain an INTJ of his energy.


I don't remember ever getting tired in discussions. Unless it was something I was completely disinterested in, although it was dependent of my energy level as well at the time of discussion.



> _Introverted thinking_ (INTP) wants to understand in depth how the thing works to validate or create a new one.


Hmm, this somehow resonates to me, at the time when I was composing music, basically when I started making music as a hobby, I used to study how some of my favorite artists made music, I was looking for certain patterns in music, and then I would completely make my own music. Not to mention that I did record few things purely on improvisation. Although not sure really if this is an INTP or INTJ thing.


----------



## m3t4pr3t3r (Feb 23, 2019)

Northern Lights said:


> In which direction in particular? It was just a reference to your desire to search for this "ultimate truth" about yourself, which I don't think exists. Often, this drives INTPs nuts, because the infinite possibilities they come up with leave them in eternal doubt, even if they are _pretty sure_ they are that type. I'm more apathetic -- I picked my type in the way @tosakski described (which in any case I think mostly makes sense for (I)TP types), and while I would never claim that it's the ultimate truth, it's just that this uncertainty doesn't bother me, so it's less relevant.


No direction. You elaborated, I mean you wrote exactly what I wanted to hear haha  



> Often, this drives INTPs nuts, because the infinite possibilities they come up with


Oh, it is driving me nuts, alright. How does an INTP look like when he comes up with those possibilities? Can you give me some examples? It might make things a lot clearer.


----------



## Northern Lights (Mar 25, 2016)

m3t4pr3t3r said:


> How does an INTP *look like* when he comes up with those possibilities?


Erm?
If you mean explain more specifically -- they naturally have a tendency not to see two sides of a thing, but 200, which, when applied to themselves and combined with our tendency to question everything, results in what I described.

Perhaps it would help you to read through their respective forums, if you're sure you're one of the two types. At work, I usually separate them by degree of order -- INTP (and my) lab is a mess, INTJ rolls eyes and puts stuff back into the cupboards and derives a cleaning rota taped as a list on the wall XD


----------



## UltimaRatio (Jan 31, 2019)

m3t4pr3t3r said:


> I don't remember ever getting tired in discussions. Unless it was something I was completely disinterested in, although it was dependent of my energy level as well at the time of discussion.


It all depends on the interest. Pure abstraction, apart from psychology, doesn't interest me. And there are interests where we can potentially find all the T. This is where it's interesting to observe the differences.

_Extraverted intuition_ (INTP) is like the framework of a tree. _Introverted intuition_ (INTJ) is more linear. 

_Introverted intuition_ of INTJ want an symbolic action from the data of the ouside world. 
_Extraverted intuition_ of INTP finds and interprets the hidden meaning of a thing of the ouside world.


----------



## m3t4pr3t3r (Feb 23, 2019)

Northern Lights said:


> Erm?
> If you mean explain more specifically -- they naturally have a tendency not to see two sides of a thing, but 200, which, when applied to themselves and combined with our tendency to question everything, results in what I described.


Yeah, that's what I meant xD I realised an error, but I let it slide.



> Perhaps it would help you to read through their respective forums, if you're sure you're one of the two types.


I already am 



> At work, I usually separate them by degree of order -- INTP (and my) lab is a mess, INTJ rolls eyes and puts stuff back into the cupboards and derives a cleaning rota taped as a list on the wall XD


Hmm, a couple of questions, would you say you create that mess by naturally taking stuff but not returning them in their place, for example, a possible reason would be "I'll use it again soon, so why return it"? Or do you actually return none of the stuff in the cupboards? Do you also clean up sometimes? Or you don't clean up at all? Does INTJ environment look messy anytime? 

I can't give examples in those environments, but at home I usually don't ever make my bed, throw my clothes around, for example there is a pair of pants on the bed, and I honestly don't remember last time I wore them. Some mess doesn't bother me personally, and I do clean up if some girl is going to be over for example.


----------



## m3t4pr3t3r (Feb 23, 2019)

UltimaRatio said:


> It all depends on the interest. Pure abstraction, apart from psychology, doesn't interest me.


What would you consider as "Pure abstraction"?


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Have you read jungs paper on the thinking type introvert?
If you have not than please do
When I first read it 19 y/a it described my entire being/existence


----------



## UltimaRatio (Jan 31, 2019)

m3t4pr3t3r said:


> What would you consider as "Pure abstraction"?


Which is not material: science, psychology, religion, phylosophy, programming...

This is a question rarely asked. And this maintains the stereotypes. In reality, the border is thin. Even a S personality can understand these themes. For me, the abstract serves the mater, not the contrary. It's a tool in a tangible world, connects to my intuition. I like to analyze plans, maps, video, pictures, real-world data, facts, and immediate environment. Before imagining something to organized and do, in the material world or establish a theory. 

In the case of solving a past problem, _extraverted thinking_ seeks logical explanations for events. And _introverted intuition_ imagines the possibilities. The result can be totally false because Ni is the _fantasy_ according to Jung.

_Extraverted intuition_ is more likely to bring out the unseen things. And will take longer to conclude.

I knew very well an INTJ who didn't have a particularly organized outside environment. That did not hurt him ... I even knew very well an ESTJ who had a scary work table ... But him didn't like this. Just these things happen when you work...


----------



## UltimaRatio (Jan 31, 2019)

Well for me, you are INTJ, because:


----------



## m3t4pr3t3r (Feb 23, 2019)

vinniebob said:


> Have you read jungs paper on the thinking type introvert?
> If you have not than please do
> When I first read it 19 y/a it described my entire being/existence


Didn't, but will read, thanks.


----------



## m3t4pr3t3r (Feb 23, 2019)

UltimaRatio said:


> Which is not material: science, psychology, religion, phylosophy, programming...
> 
> This is a question rarely asked. And this maintains the stereotypes. In reality, the border is thin. Even a S personality can understand these themes. For me, the abstract serves the mater, not the contrary. It's a tool in a tangible world, connects to my intuition. I like to analyze plans, maps, video, pictures, real-world data, facts, and immediate environment. Before imagining something to organized and do, in the material world or establish a theory.
> 
> ...


May I ask what your type is? 
From the way you talk, I'm assuming you are INTP, but on the other hand I see you haven't picked a type, reasons for this could be numerous and I don't want to try and deduct every simple reason when I can simply ask.


----------



## m3t4pr3t3r (Feb 23, 2019)

UltimaRatio said:


> Well for me, you are INTJ, because:


I get this a lot, haha xD


----------



## UltimaRatio (Jan 31, 2019)

m3t4pr3t3r said:


> May I ask what your type is?
> From the way you talk, I'm assuming you are INTP, but on the other hand I see you haven't picked a type, reasons for this could be numerous and I don't want to try and deduct every simple reason when I can simply ask.



I have a strong ego, I need daily dynamic physical activity. I am oriented towards the vision, my values and my ideas. I like to imagine creative processes for the real world. Or deduce them. I don't like too much details, but I don't ignore them. I am perfectionist. I have a taste for symbolism but I'm mostly factual... I am more interested by "how" rather than "why". I have always achieved my goals, disappointed or not. I like to theorize about the future or important past events. So probably INTJ.


According to your other pictures, you correspond to the INTJ. Everything is straight, and neat. An athletic morphology is also an indicator. Jung saw the _introverted intuitive_ (NJ) as a "primitive" _extraverted sensor_ (SP).


----------



## m3t4pr3t3r (Feb 23, 2019)

UltimaRatio said:


> I have a strong ego, I need daily dynamic physical activity. I am oriented towards the vision, my values and my ideas. I like to imagine creative processes for the real world. Or deduce them. I don't like too much details, but I don't ignore them. I am perfectionist. I have a taste for symbolism but I'm mostly factual... I am more interested by "how" rather than "why". I have always achieved my goals, disappointed or not. I like to theorize about the future or important past events. So probably INTJ.


Honestly, you do sound a lot like me. The thing is I am as well a perfectionist, and usually when people compliment me on my work, I usually say "It's not that great" or "I could have done it better". And usually have performance issues as well because of it, I mean performing in front of a group of people. I used to play a piano, or other instruments as well, an it wasn't really that great of experience for me, when someone, or a group of people would ask me to play something for them. First reason being that I usually learn songs I like, not popular songs. Second reason being that I haven't been playing that long, and learning songs is work in progress. 

I also like to theorize about future and past events. I even predicted a future a few times. 

What do you mean "I have always achieved my goals, disappointed or not"?




> According to your other pictures, you correspond to the INTJ. Everything is straight, and neat. An athletic morphology is also an indicator. Jung saw the _introverted intuitive_ (NJ) as a "primitive" _extraverted sensor_ (SP).


Yeah, honestly, I was watching some of the INTP member videos here on the forum, and I can see the difference between me and them. The only thing that I can't in a way relate to INTJ is that constant "poker face" apparently INTJs have, because I tend to smile a lot when talking to someone, but I do have this poker face when I'm thinking, concentrating or focusing on something. And I am certain that I have no "expressive" face. Apparently people can only recognize when I'm smiling, when I am serious or when I'm angry. Other emotions to them fall into "I'm angry" category.


----------



## UltimaRatio (Jan 31, 2019)

m3t4pr3t3r said:


> What do you mean "I have always achieved my goals, disappointed or not"?


Sometimes you are disappointed by the reality. Sometimes you fail in continuation.




m3t4pr3t3r said:


> The only thing that I can't in a way relate to INTJ is that constant "poker face" apparently INTJs have, because I tend to smile a lot when talking to someone, but I do have this poker face when I'm thinking, concentrating or focusing on something. And I am certain that I have no "expressive" face. Apparently people can only recognize when I'm smiling, when I am serious or when I'm angry. Other emotions to them fall into "I'm angry" category.



You smile because it's natural for you (Fi), not because you think you have to (Fe). You are I.T. so "necessarily" an angry man...


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

Sorry but, you just look INTJ in the face. That's effective typing right there lol.


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

m3t4pr3t3r said:


> No direction. You elaborated, I mean you wrote exactly what I wanted to hear haha
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, it is driving me nuts, alright. How does an INTP look like when he comes up with those possibilities? Can you give me some examples? It might make things a lot clearer.


INTP looks like, they are looking up as if their thoughts are in the air or on the ceiling and they are reading them before they say them. I've seen this with a number of INTPs. Their eyes constantly scanning left and right upwards, almost as if they are trying to look at their brain.


----------



## m3t4pr3t3r (Feb 23, 2019)

Lord Pixel said:


> Sorry but, you just look INTJ in the face. That's effective typing right there lol.


Thanks, haha. I already figured. There is simply some things INTPs don't do, that INTJs do. And I did watch a couple of member videos here on PerC and simply I can't relate to INTPs, also I have been reading a lot of posts made by both, and I simply relate to INTJs more.


----------



## m3t4pr3t3r (Feb 23, 2019)

UltimaRatio said:


> Sometimes you are disappointed by the reality. Sometimes you fail in continuation.
> 
> You smile because it's natural for you (Fi), not because you think you have to (Fe). You are I.T. so "necessarily" an angry man...


I think you have been the most helpful person here, so I thank you greatly for that  You have eased many of my concerns, and troubles.


----------



## m3t4pr3t3r (Feb 23, 2019)

Lord Pixel said:


> INTP looks like, they are looking up as if their thoughts are in the air or on the ceiling and they are reading them before they say them. I've seen this with a number of INTPs. Their eyes constantly scanning left and right upwards, almost as if they are trying to look at their brain.


Haha "almost as if they are trying to look at their brain" xD 

Anyway, on the fun side, my thinking position in that case would be like crossing your arms with one hand on the chin, squint eyes, looking in the distance and say hmmm...


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

m3t4pr3t3r said:


> Haha "almost as if they are trying to look at their brain" xD
> 
> Anyway, on the fun side, my thinking position in that case would be like crossing your arms with one hand on the chin, squint eyes, looking in the distance and say hmmm...


Yup, Ni focus stare.


----------



## UltimaRatio (Jan 31, 2019)

m3t4pr3t3r said:


> I think you have been the most helpful person here, so I thank you greatly for that  You have eased many of my concerns, and troubles.




Just never forget: we can use the eight functions with different intensity depending on the situation.


----------



## Zaitzev (Nov 26, 2017)

You may head to the summary part


be there to walk on that beach and enjoy - N dichotomy or ISFP stereotype
future oriented - dom/aux Ni
For example, a recent few events: There is a guy in my town - F stereotype
doing something that makes you think - N dichotomy
hate customs and traditions and social norms - N dichotomy
 I hate repetitive jobs - No or weak Si
"whole day" I start to get tired and more tired - I dichotomy
 I might as well say to my self "I am normal, and everyone else isn't". Therefore like everyone else, I fall back to an existing system, - Ti 
Where did I say that MBTI or the Jungian functions represent some kind of - F stereotype
it is driving me nuts, alright - Non dom/aux Ne
*Summary :*
No S and E dichotomies leaving you with : INXX
Non dom/aux Ne leaving you with : INXJ
Consistent F dichotomy and Fe function : INFJ
Strong Ti function supporting previous analyzation
Absent Fi function supporting previous analyzation
Absent or weak Te, Se, Si supporting previous analyzation
User speaks from people-view supporting F/Fe

Hey there, you're most likely an *INFJ*. Let me know if you're interested in a further discussion


----------



## BlueRaspberry (Dec 19, 2017)

You are obviously an INTJ. I can break down your post function-by-function if you'd like, but the dead giveaway is how pretentiously you describe yourself with no awareness of how you are coming across, I see it in INTJs all the time


----------



## m3t4pr3t3r (Feb 23, 2019)

BlueRaspberry said:


> You are obviously an INTJ. I can break down your post function-by-function if you'd like, but the dead giveaway is how pretentiously you describe yourself with no awareness of how you are coming across, I see it in INTJs all the time


Sure, break it down, as I am really interested 

Sent from my HTC U11 life using Tapatalk


----------



## midnightdance (Mar 21, 2017)

I think you're probably INTJ. 
First of all, I see a bit of Se:
You keep a very neat appearance, which is more common in Se types. It's much more difficult for lower-Si users like INTP to do that.
Also- "I feel ok right now, maybe a bit tired (worked night shift)" You answered this question by literally explaining how you feel (Se). A Si user would explain feelings in the past, or conditions in the past, like they would say that yesterday they were feeling bad, and today they're feeling good, etc.
The second question has significant Se description as well. "I would like to be there to walk on that beach and enjoy the beauty first hand, as the scenery looks really appealing, it looks like the day was warm, mysterious, like an end to a great day, windy, a bit cold maybe, like a spring or autumn." Very Se. Physically being there, the way it feels, the weather, what season it could be, etc.
Si users use more 'this thing reminds me of other things' descriptions.
You definitely come off as an NT, but I'm finding it difficult to discern if this Thinking function is Ti or Te

"In all cases, I generally try to keep calm, but sometimes, someone triggers me so hard, that I can’t hold it in me anymore. Usually the thing that triggers me the most is when people generalize, other people for example, or blindly follow what a news paper has said about some event that happened in the world, or follow the “mass” idea or generally falling into mob mentality."
Reminds me of Fi, so again INTJ. Fi users are bothered by people following the crowd blindly. INTP's can be bothered by this too, but it's much more bothersome to Fi users _and_ Fi users are more likely to mention this more frequently as well as more predominantly
Question #11 where you talk about the fact that you dislike customs and traditions, and how people critisize people who go outside the norm, etc. also seems Fi as well. Again, yes INTP's who have Fe can do this too, but INTJ's I think are more likely to be bothered by people blindly following society. Fi is individualism.
Question #12 Comes off as Ni rather than Ne. The logic and thinking process here seems quite linear in comparison to how a Ne user would do it
Now that I've read until the end of these questions, I could see Ne as well I mean idk I'm starting to confuse myself now.
Again, my guess is still INTJ. Also, I could possibly see you as one of the INTJ's who happen to have a slightly stronger Fi than the average INTJ. 
However, as I had some troubles determining Ti or Te, I could be wrong about INTJ, but I don't think I am.


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

INTX 

Great day


----------



## m3t4pr3t3r (Feb 23, 2019)

midnightdance said:


> Now that I've read until the end of these questions, I could see Ne as well I mean idk I'm starting to confuse myself now.
> Again, my guess is still INTJ. Also, I could possibly see you as one of the INTJ's who happen to have a slightly stronger Fi than the average INTJ.
> However, as I had some troubles determining Ti or Te, I could be wrong about INTJ, but I don't think I am.


Hmm, the problem is I really have no idea how Ne and Ti work together in the real world, I do get Ti but not Ne, Ni is understandable to me, Te not so much. I mean supposedly Te is about making plans and decision making, which I do, I like to plan ahead, but the problem is that it seems that only INTPs are improvisers and are adaptable (Or maybe I'm mistaken?), and I find myself there as well. I mean I will plan ahead to a great extent, but if something comes up in the middle of the plan I'll sure improvise to achieve the goal. 

Also apparently, INTJs make a decision and stick with it, INTPs are prone to indecisiveness, and I mean I do decide and stick with it, but if a new information comes in in the favor of the other decision and I am still able to change it then I certainly would. 

And I know Ni is usually able to predict future, and is about gut feelings, or is Intuition alone, anyway, I don't know if this applies but: 
I have managed to predict how three businesses in my town are going to turn out (I'm sure I predicted two, but my memory is weak on third)

I once talked with three friends on the phone, asking them to hang out, on which two replied they didn't feel like hanging out, and one said he was going in the city to hang out with his friend from high school. I had a gut feeling they were all together and they excluded us for whatever reason. Which turned out to be true, but note that I had no reason to think, or feel that way before, it was at that point when our friendship has changed. 

Also I had two dreams involving a girl that I had a crush on. 

First dream: 
We were on the birthday party of my best friend, and in my dream they were on the floor kissing (Nightmare for me at that time xD), anyway, when the birthday came she wasn't kissing him but she did kiss another guy exactly on the floor where I dreamed about it happening. 

Second dream: 
A field with a lot of people on it, i think it was in front of a club, but I think i remember loud music, anyway, I am walking and pass by the same girl, I notice her, she notices me, but we say nothing to each other. After that, I got tired of this girls bullshit (long story), and we were on an open air concert (note field), I was trying to get out of the crowd, and imagine what happened?

Also, I generally always had this feeling, like when I was thinking about solution for something, and then I would think to myself: "Ah, I'll just put it in the background, and let my sub-conscience work it out". Or I'll go to sleep, and in the morning I would know a solution to something. 
As a kid I would always play computer/video games, and there would be this levels you couldn't pass, and I would occasionally dream about solutions to this levels, I know this because some "friends" at the time made fun of me for dreaming about video games. 

I mean don't think I have developed Si because of this, I remember all of this simply because it was weird and fascinating for me that some things came true.


----------



## m3t4pr3t3r (Feb 23, 2019)

Zaitzev said:


> [*]For example, a recent few events: There is a guy in my town - F stereotype
> [*] I might as well say to my self "I am normal, and everyone else isn't". Therefore like everyone else, I fall back to an existing system, - Ti
> [*]Where did I say that MBTI or the Jungian functions represent some kind of - F stereotype
> [*]it is driving me nuts, alright - Non dom/aux Ne


Could you elaborate on these, it's not really clear to me. 
To give you an example why: 
"Where did I say that MBTI or the Jungian functions represent some kind of - F stereotype"? 

Why is this an F stereotype, I mean except "Where did I say that" the rest was basically copied from his argument. I mean even his initial argument on which this was a response had more F in it than mine. At least I think so.


----------



## UltimaRatio (Jan 31, 2019)

m3t4pr3t3r said:


> I once talked with three friends on the phone, asking them to hang out, on which two replied they didn't feel like hanging out, and one said he was going in the city to hang out with his friend from high school. I had a gut feeling they were all together and they excluded us for whatever reason. Which turned out to be true, but note that I had no reason to think, or feel that way before, it was at that point when our friendship has changed.



Here it's _Ne_. For the rest it's _Ni_. And _Ni_ combined with _Se_, becomes the spatial intelligence. _Ni_ works alone. But generally it's associated with the _thinking _and its need to solve problems or _feeling_ for the need to accomplish something. It's also a bit the auspicious star.


And you're lucky, I tend to find myself in apoclyptic worlds populated by zombies ... Probably a superiority complex related to my perceptions of people around me.... Added to a few hours of video games, certainly.


----------



## m3t4pr3t3r (Feb 23, 2019)

UltimaRatio said:


> And you're lucky, I tend to find myself in apoclyptic worlds populated by zombies ... Probably a superiority complex related to my perceptions of people around me.... Added to a few hours of video games, certainly.


Haha, I guess in that world you don't get eaten alive, but you die of hunger because "zombies" were taking pictures of your food. xD


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

m3t4pr3t3r said:


> *Haha "almost as if they are trying to look at their brain" xD *
> 
> Anyway, on the fun side, my thinking position in that case would be like crossing your arms with one hand on the chin, squint eyes, looking in the distance and say hmmm...


This is a real good example of how it looks, she does it the entire video. Don't mind the title of this vid, she's INTP.


----------



## m3t4pr3t3r (Feb 23, 2019)

Lord Pixel said:


> This is a real good example of how it looks, she does it the entire video. Don't mind the title of this vid, she's INTP.


Honestly, first time you mentioned it, I wasn't really thinking much about, and then it hit me; I was with a girl who claimed she was INTJ, but now that I remember it, she did the exact same thing, probability was mistyped from INTP, and she was messy messy. Also, when I try "to look at my brain" xD (as the woman/girl in the video). This action certainly is unfamiliar to me. 

Also, thanks for reminding me, makes my work less boring, now that I laugh on the inside every time that I imagine it xD

Sent from my HTC U11 life using Tapatalk


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

m3t4pr3t3r said:


> Honestly, first time you mentioned it, I wasn't really thinking much about, and then it hit me; I was with a girl who claimed she was INTJ, but now that I remember it, she did the exact same thing, probability was mistyped from INTP, and she was messy messy. Also, when I try "to look at my brain" xD (as the woman/girl in the video). This action certainly is unfamiliar to me.
> 
> Also, thanks for reminding me, makes my work less boring, now that I laugh on the inside every time that I imagine it xD
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 life using Tapatalk


No worries lol it's for sure interesting to see the function Ti physically reveal itself like that. That woman does it way more than normal though so she was a great example.

One more for good luck. You can skip to 3:00 to see him look at the brain lol.


----------



## m3t4pr3t3r (Feb 23, 2019)

Lord Pixel said:


> No worries lol it's for sure interesting to see the function Ti physically reveal itself like that. That woman does it way more than normal though so she was a great example.


The girl I was with, did it exactly the same amount, I remember I was looking at her face, and she didn't look at me even once, basically she was looking at her brain xD

Also, I had a moment of clarity, now I know why the Te users have that "stare". Because thinking is pointed outside, it all makes so much sense now.



> One more for good luck. You can skip to 3:00 to see him look at the brain lol.


Haha, I love this xD 

Sent from my HTC U11 life using Tapatalk


----------



## midnightdance (Mar 21, 2017)

INTP's would probably improvise more often than INTJ's, but INTJ's can improvise too

Anyway, the part where you talk about your predictions, dreams, and especially how you come up with solutions with problems is very Ni. 
(You should see how I come up with solutions. No, you shouldn't, and no one should because I over-analyze everything. But I am trying to improve). 

In my previous post I said that I wasn't completely sure if I saw Ni or Ne for you, but it's much more obvious for me now. You're clearly very intuitive in the Ni-style of it. 
This is very interesting. How do you think you are able to come up with these predictions and dreams, why do you think this could happen? Do you think this is a coincidence? Do you believe people could be psychic? 
I think that a person could pick up on small, unidentifiable hints that the conscious mind cannot notice, but the subconscious mind notices and puts it into a dream. That's how I see it, anyway


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

m3t4pr3t3r said:


> Well I have no idea, cognitive functions do work in different ways, even though INTJ and INTP have one letter difference, their whole function stack is different, but then again they do sometimes some similar things.


In ways I find MBTI inaccurate. there is such thing as someone who is 50% of each function. For example, some people are 50% Introvert and 50% Extrovert. Some people can be 50% Sensing and 50% Intuitive. Some people can be 50% Thinking and 50% Feeling. Some can be 50% Judging and 50% Judging. They will appear walks in life.

MBTI seems to have different meaning for the words judging and perceiving.

From dictionary, judging means _form an opinion or conclusion about._. Perceiving means _interpret or regard (someone or something) in a particular way_.

Judging and perceiving in reality are synonyms.

However it seems like MBTI has whole new meaning for these words. Apparently this is the meaning. Fresh out from the internet.

https://image.slidesharecdn.com/kno...5/know-yourcolleague-25-728.jpg?cb=1347177685








.

All this time before I met MBTI thought judging and perceiving supposed to be the same thing.


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

UltimaRatio said:


> The INTJ want to use and improve the systems, the INTP tend to want to _kill the father_ and create their personal theory. Personally, I just want to know if it works. And what is my fµcking type apart from all these f£cking stereotypes. In this sense, it's that I would like to see improve.
> 
> 
> I tend to like some form of practical organization and wonder why @Psychologist quoted the entire post just above for two sad lines.


I thought that is what I supposed to do.


----------



## m3t4pr3t3r (Feb 23, 2019)

Psychologist said:


> In ways I find MBTI inaccurate. there is such thing as someone who is 50% of each function. For example, some people are 50% Introvert and 50% Extrovert. Some people can be 50% Sensing and 50% Intuitive. Some people can be 50% Thinking and 50% Feeling. Some can be 50% Judging and 50% Judging. They will appear walks in life.


 I'm not sure I understand what you wrote here, but I agree MBTI alone doesn't tell you much, and I tend to agree with people who say that it feels like a horoscope, but once you consider cognitive functions Ni, Ne, Si, Se, Fi, Fe, Ti, Te, everything is different; as those say how you process your "inner world" and the world around you, and that's all it does. 
Naturally those functions develop differently through life. Therefore no INTJ is the same. They might do similar things, but are not the same as people. That's why you have INTJs like Nicola Tesla, and INTJs like Anders Breivik.

So if you consider those functions, INTJ would have Ni, Te, Fi, Se, while INTP would have Ti, Ne, Si, Fe. Now they are completely two different people, because they process things differently. 
MBTI tells you in this case that one is more "Serious and formal", while other "Playful and casual", and this is where MBTI fails, some might have that outlook, but depending on the situation both could be both. Basically falls onto speculation, and that's where people have most trouble with when doing the test. 

Now I am not saying that cognitive functions are the way or truth to discovering yourself as they do have some flaws, to me personally it explains a lot, and I mean a lot. And it certainly explains a lot more than MBTI alone.



> MBTI seems to have different meaning for the words judging and perceiving.
> 
> From dictionary, judging means _form an opinion or conclusion about._. Perceiving means _interpret or regard (someone or something) in a particular way_.
> 
> ...


In MBTI those are just labels, they have no connection to the real life definitions of those words.


----------



## m3t4pr3t3r (Feb 23, 2019)

Psychologist said:


> I thought that is what I supposed to do.


You can just quote individual parts. And comment on them, or simply reply to a thread both will be seen


----------

